# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Nhân viên Molding

## hangle22

Bên mình đang có nhu cầ tuyển dụng 1 nhân viên cơ khí làm khuôn.
Bạn nào biết dụng phầm mềm cimatron và autocad. Aplly thử nhe. Gửi mail CV cho mình: gyn220693@gmail.com hay alo qua sdt 01663003255 ( Hằng)
2)	Số lượng: 1
3)	Mô tả công việc
	Phụ trách dự án về foam cup, bao gồm: 
•	Chuẩn bị máy
•	Lên/xuống khuôn
•	Kiểm tra, bảo trì và sửa chữa khuôn
•	Vận hành, điều chỉnh các thông số máy
•	Ép hàng
•	Làm khuôn cắt ( được đào tạo)
	Làm những công việc khác do trưởng bộ phận yêu cầu
4)	Yêu cầu của công việc
	Giới tính: Nam
	Có hiểu biết về CNC và phần mềm cnc(cimatron, autocad…)
	Bằng cấp từ trung cấp cơ-điện/ cơ khí/ cơ khí chế tạo máy trở lên.
	Có đam mê về cơ khí
	Có sức khỏe tốt

----------

